# Import Endmill Sets



## gramps1951 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone has bought and used any of the 20 piece import endmill sets. They have 10 sizes in 2 flute and 4 flute. I know you get what you pay for and I wonder if they even cut or stand up to use. HF sells a set for $80 as an example.

Thanks for any input anyone may have.

Mike


----------



## countryguy (Jul 16, 2014)

There are 26 reviews here on the Amazon page for that kit.  http://www.amazon.com/End-Mill-Set-pieces-Flute/dp/B002YPHSJK

$60 plus shipping.  Sourced  from little machine shop.    Almost bought them the other day too.


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 16, 2014)

Have a friend who bought a set from someeone. He Only cuts aluminum and says they are pretty dull. I don't know the exact brand. 

I've had good luck with the Interstate brand from Enco. Cobalt with TIN coating. I watch the hot deals for them to go on sale and then buy them when they have one of those 20% off coupons on top of it. I cut mostly steel and haven't dulled one though I have broke two from being stupid. Also picked up about 175 assorted end mills at an estate sale, all brand new so I'm good for a while. 

Dave


----------



## Don B (Jul 17, 2014)

gramps1951 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has bought and used any of the 20 piece import endmill sets. They have 10 sizes in 2 flute and 4 flute. I know you get what you pay for and I wonder if they even cut or stand up to use. HF sells a set for $80 as an example.
> 
> Thanks for any input anyone may have.
> 
> Mike




Hi Mike, if that's the set from Busy Bee this is a case where you don't even get what you pay for, don't get me wrong I like Busy Bee and I've bought a lot of stuff there and will buy a lot more, but not those coated end mills.
I bought this set to try them, and they where just horrible.
View attachment 80371

I found the uncoated one's from there better but not by much, if it's possible see if you can find a local place that sells or supplies drills and end mills to shops and see what they have, I know you'll pay a little more but it's money well spent, this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Bishop (Jul 17, 2014)

I bought a set and found that I only really used a few sizes for the work I do. Since then I have bought individual and higher quality endmills and have been much happier with them. 

Shawn


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 17, 2014)

A friendly suggestion… buy just the 2 or 3 sizes you use more, and of good quality, and build your own fancy box… maybe even with a better wood :biggrin:


----------



## gramps1951 (Jul 17, 2014)

countryguy said:


> There are 26 reviews here on the Amazon page for that kit.  http://www.amazon.com/End-Mill-Set-pieces-Flute/dp/B002YPHSJK
> 
> $60 plus shipping.  Sourced  from little machine shop.    Almost bought them the other day too.



I missed all the other replies and was about to post that I was going to buy these. Glad I read the rest. Looks like I will probably pass on this purchase and watch for something better. My mill has a Clarkson collet that uses the threaded shank end mills bit I do use the plain shank ones but with lighter cuts. Finding the threaded ones is a bit harder and they cost a bit more but I guess as with most things I am better off with good ones in just the common sizes. It isn't like I run a production shop but I like to have things on hand when I start a project. Typical tool envy I guess, never can have too many of anything!!

Mike


----------



## Cobra (Jul 17, 2014)

I bought a set like that from Little Machine Shop several years a go when I was starting.
They worked fairly well but some are much better now that they have been sent off to Brian Grouschow Grinding.
They came back much smoother and sharper.  Edges have lasted well post grinding.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 17, 2014)

Being on a museum budget,as toolmaker in Wmsbg.,I have used a few of those sets.

A problem with them is they may or may not be fully sharp. Some are,some are not.

The Tin coating is so thin you can just about see through it,so I wouldn't be concerned if it is there or not.

Those Chinese HSS endmills are harder than American made ones,and will break easier. But,they also will mill some metals that others will not. It's a trade off. ALL Chinese HSS I have used(quite a bit) is harder than USA stuff. I don't have a problem with that. I don't know if they'll hold up as well as GOOD,OLD,VINTAGE USA HSS,but since I've not been involved in production work,this has not been a factor for me.

I would say go ahead and buy them,but not from HF. They get the cheapest of the cheap,and if the cutters have a chance of being not fully sharpened,I'd bet the HF ones are at the top of the poo poo list.

Since I have a tool & cutter grinder,I haven't been as concerned as others might be about sharpness. I'd buy from Little Machine Shop,where you at least have some customer service. Except the shipping back and forth will probably equal the cost of those end mills.

The bottom line,as is most usual,is you're going to get what you pay for. But GOOD end mills cost so much that 2 of them would equal the cost of that set. If you're a hobby machinist,I'd say go ahead and try a set. I have been able to do good work with MOST of mine(though I CAN resharpen them,as said).


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 17, 2014)

I use Chinese endmills, bought a set several years ago.  I have had varying success with them.  Some of the problems are of my causing as I have 'mis-used' them on occassion.  All together though they have done 'OK' but not better than OK.  If you buy a couple of well made US endmill (some of which I have) I think you'll see the difference in quality and performance.  Just a thought from my limited experience.


----------



## DMS (Jul 17, 2014)

I purchased a similar set from LMS when I started. They worked ok, but you find out pretty quickly that there are only a few sizes that you will use regularly. That may be the best thing about these sets. 

I still have the set, most of the mills are chipped and they just sit there in that "fancy" wooden box. I honestly don't think they are that great a deal. The uncoated import mills ("Interstate" brand) from Enco are actually not that bad, and are cheap. Grab a few of those in sizes that you think you will use, and start keeping an eye out for sales (often you can get the name brand stuff for nearly the same price as the import stuff if you get it on sale, or with a discount, or both). And yes, the higher end cutters are noticably better. The import stuff is usable, and fairly sharp, nice when you are starting out, and you know you are going to break some things. Once you stop breaking things, invest in some nicer mills. I have some OSG cutters, and they are RAZOR sharp. I am keeping some in reserve for soft plastics. 

For aluminum I really like the 3/8" 3 flute carbide mills from Atrax, or the 1/2" 3 flute rougher finishers from Lakeshore Carbide (though, they are pricey).

IMO the box is not a feature, it just takes up space. Keep your eye out for a used machinist toolbox (they have lots of small drawers that are ideal for storing mills) and keep your cutters in there. I got my Kennedy box for $40 used IIRC, and it works great for organizing mills/taps/etc.


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 17, 2014)

gramps1951 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has bought and used any of the 20 piece import endmill sets. They have 10 sizes in 2 flute and 4 flute. I know you get what you pay for and I wonder if they even cut or stand up to use. HF sells a set for $80 as an example.
> 
> Thanks for any input anyone may have.
> 
> ...



I have never used a coated end-mill.  Not sure why they are coated.  I agree with some of the others buy a few common sizes and find a good storage container.  In the photo the box might be better than what is in it.   Ask a local machine shop where they get their tools or have them re-sharpen.

 Good luck.


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bill C. said:


> I have never used a coated end-mill.  Not sure why they are coated.  I agree with some of the others buy a few common sizes and find a good storage container.  In the photo the box might be better than what is in it.   Ask a local machine shop where they get their tools or have them re-sharpen.
> 
> Good luck.



the coating improves durability of the cutting edge. TIN is the lower end of possible coatings but I think it still helps.

Dave


----------



## engineerpower (Jul 17, 2014)

I bought a set from eBay and have been happy with them. These were for the Index Super 55 I just picked up this spring and renovated, and hadn't ran a mill since college, so it was a nice starter set I can (re)learn on without worrying too much if they break. Managed to break off a 2-tooth cutter by crashing it; much easier to change bits and drive on when it's not an expensive tool you just ruined. 

Since then, I've picked up a couple cobalt cutters in my more commonly reached-for sizes to have some quality. It's nice having the variety of sizes to chose from, though. You always run into that odd cut that would be best suited by something other than your top couple sizes.

So, if you're looking for top-shelf, then pass. If you're more in line for something that has variety of sizing, cuts decently enough, and won't bring too much swearing from turning your handwheel the wrong way, you are fairly safe with these and similar. Pick up better tools as your go, and enjoy doing the best you can with what you've got.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2014)

In my opinion, get high quality endmills. They last a lot longer, stay sharper longer, and the sharpener won't laugh as much when you bring them into get touched up. LOL


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 17, 2014)

My wife got me a set from enco for fathers day. I killed one and broke one but both cases was my doing. They seem to cut just fine. And better to have broken the cheap ones and learn the lesson. I will buy what I need as I need it or find a deal now though.


----------



## John Hasler (Jul 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> In my opinion, get high quality endmills. They last a lot longer, stay sharper longer, and the sharpener won't laugh as much when you bring them into get touched up. LOL



Speaking of sharpeners, any suggestions as to where to send cutters?  There is nowhere nearby for me to take them to.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 17, 2014)

Ive not read thru all the posts but my .02 is they arent worth a darn.   Save your $20 and buy one good quality endmill in a common size useful to you.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMS (Jul 17, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Speaking of sharpeners, any suggestions as to where to send cutters?  There is nowhere nearby for me to take them to.



I don't think there are a lot of places that do it professionally. The cost of new hardware vs, re-sharpening is not that great unless you are doing it yourself. 

Last time I was at the local MSC, they had these containers to use for recycling used carbide. Don't remember what they paid per-pound, but it would probably be more cost effective (at least for carbide) to recycle your dull cutters and buy new ones than to pay for re-grinds.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't misunderstand me: I have hundreds of USA made end mills by now. But,I am recalling my earlier days when I had a very small budget. And,also thinking in terms of the hobby machinist's needs(That's what this site is!)

For the money,I know you can get some use out of them,and they are ALWAYS on sale in the monthly sales catalogs that Enco sends out. Plus,most often free shipping. Maybe you should get on their mailing list.

For what it's worth,I have heard machinists say that Atrax end mills are no good either,though,again,with my limited museum budget,I have used many of them myself,no problem. The solid carbide ones. BUT,I am not doing production work,once again. I don't know how well Atrax will stand up to production. They obviously cost less than many other brands,so I guess that you are still getting what you paid for. I can't pay $30.00 or $40.00 for a 1/2" end mill(At least I WON'T) If I were doing production work,where tool longevity and time are money,that would be a different situation.

About the coating: especially as thin as the coatings on these Chinese end mills is,it is more useful as a "non stick" coating when milling aluminum than anything else. Thin at it is,though,if you can get the uncoated ones cheaper,go for it. It reminds me of the chicken soup made by running a chicken through the water!!


By the way: Those boxes are usually falling apart anyway. Look how sloppy the routing around the hinges(the super cheap hinges!) is. And,that box looks better than most I have seen!!


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 18, 2014)

It is probably a "Luck of the Draw" situation. I bought a set from Enco about 2 years ago. I am still using most them. I screwed up one trying to cut some  316L to fast. I use them on projects that aren't too challenging )

Randy


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 19, 2014)

What I buy depends on what I am doing.  I have a number of very high quality endmills and a bunch of much less expensive ones.  The job dictates what endmill is used and what I buy for the job.  What really sucks is when you chuck up a $35 end mill and then rapid into a hold down because you forgot to put that location into the G-code.

I buy the boxed sets from HF when I have the 20% or 25% off coupon.  I keep 2 or 3 boxes in the tool cabinet for general use, and if I break or burn one up I'm not out much.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 19, 2014)

I got almost all of my end mills in lots of eBay. Some new, some used but good and some chipped/ worn. Worked out about a dollar each and i ended up with a really nice selection of 2, 3 and 4 fluters in different widths and lengths and a couple of roughers too. Not the option for everyone but it worked out okay for me


----------



## Ray C (Jul 19, 2014)

I have some of those same endmill sets and they're fine.  Heck, I think they're 4+ years old and still have most of them.  Like anything else, use them within their limits and all will be well.   They wouldn't stand up to really heavy use or on hard metals so just take moderate cuts on soft steel or aluminum and be happy.  I happen to be a big fan of carbide (especially the TiALN coated ones) but the TiN coated HSS types seem to work better on aluminum.  Don't be fooled though, you still need some kind of lubricant or kool mist etc to prevent weld-up.  That TiN coating just provides some resistance to chipping.

Those little boxes...  I wish they'd save their resources and just supply them wrapped in wax paper or cheap plastic tubes.  I'd feel really guilty throwing all those boxes out.   I've given away as many as possible -my wife is maxed out with them and I need to find another victim to give them to...


Ray


----------

